# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  how to take backup of the DB

## vinayak.v

hi...
i want to take the backup of the DB..
in my system there are two DB employee and department
now using SSIS how can i take the backup of the employee DB..

i'm new to this SSIS..

i'm using sql server2008 enterprise edition.

please help me...

----------


## rmiao

You don't need ssis to backup db, just read 'How to: Create a Full Database Backup (Transact-SQL)' and 'How to: Back Up a Database (SQL Server Management Studio)' in books online.

----------


## QUIGroup

All you need to do is Right Click on top of the DB --> go to Tasks --> Backup.
Or if you prefer to use T-SQL, just run this command.



> BACKUP DATABASE EmployeeDB TO DISK='C:\MyBackupFolder\EmployeeDB.bak'





*DbDefence* - transparent database encryption and SQL protection

----------


## donose.mihai

> hi...
> i want to take the backup of the DB..
> in my system there are two DB employee and department
> now using SSIS how can i take the backup of the employee DB..
> 
> i'm new to this SSIS..
> 
> i'm using sql server2008 enterprise edition.
> 
> please help me...


You ca use a gui tool, to backup your databases, synchronized it to another one and so on,there are alot of tools out there that can help,personally i'm using DbSchema.

----------


## AlexGreen

SSIS is a tool that can be used to perform a broad range of data migration tasks. However, there are easier ways to backup your databases.
If you dont have so much experience with MS-SQL backups you should try SQL Backup and FTP http://www.sqlbackupandftp.com/. It is extremely easy to use and provides additional features like uploading backups to FTP repositories, schedule backup jobs, etc.

----------

